# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows 8

## Sirius

Si do te duket Windows 8?





http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/f...oratenews.aspx

Mund ta provoni si duket nga kjo metod (per vete nuk kam pas kohe me provu)
http://windows8beta.com/2011/06/get-...7-using-mosaic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I

Theme per Windows 7 

http://windows7themes.net/windows-8-themes#download

----------


## Bamba

Paska dale windows 8? Beta besoj?

Pamjet nuk me interesojne shume, mjafton te kete sa me pak probleme e te jete gjithmone e me i shpejt.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Windows 8 nuk eshte akoma si RC. ne kete moment windows 8 eshte ne RTP3 "Release to Partners" 3 ku u jepet kompanive te medha te software driver kompjutera per te bere testimet e pergatitjet perkatese mendohet te kalohet ne RC1 nga muaji tjeter e beta nga shtatori flitet qe do releaset ne tetor po akoma nuk ka plane te specifikuara. Mesa kam pare ne te i eshte perkushtuar me shume vemendjen se pamje edhe ne cloud technology ka disa regullime shume te mira ne performance po deri ne RC2 nuk ja vlen te komentohet akoma

Ardi

----------


## Sirius

Koncepti do te jete perparsi per ''touch'' e kam postu edhe ne shkrimin e pare kete video.




Mua me duket me logjike po to ishte me dy platforma p.sh. njera per touch si ne videon e pare dhe tjetra per Keyboard dhe Mouse si ne kete video.

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Parashikimet finale per W8

----------


## Bamba

Ka dal nai version stabel?

----------


## Mr-Bledi

> Ka dal nai version stabel?


Ne shtator pritet te dale beta version per te gjithe llojet e makinerive, tablet, laptop, pc, cel, etj.
Por eshte dicka qe mund ta shkarkosh po kerkove ne nje nga faqet torrent ku eshte dicka, user interface qe te jep nje demonstrim si eshte apo duket. Dicka e tille ne mos.gaboj.

----------


## benseven11

Ne fillim te qershorit pritet te dale windows 8 Release preview
qe eshte shume afer ne konstrukt dhe funksione me versionin final.
Versioni final i windowsit 8 per treg do dale ne tetor.

----------


## Sirius

> Ne shtator pritet te dale beta version per te gjithe llojet e makinerive, tablet, laptop, pc, cel, etj.
> Por eshte dicka qe mund ta shkarkosh po kerkove ne nje nga faqet torrent ku eshte dicka, user interface qe te jep nje demonstrim si eshte apo duket. Dicka e tille ne mos.gaboj.


Nuk ke nevoj per torrent, mund ta shkakosh nga ketu:

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-CH/windows-8/download

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...nsumer-preview


Kur doli verzioni consumer-preview e kame provu ne nje tablet Archos 9, shume me praktik se windows 7, nga ato cka provova jam i bindur se pas lansimit te verzionit final te gjithe prodhuesit e tableteve qe perdorin andoid do ti kthehen windows 8, te shohim.

----------


## Bamba

> Ne fillim te qershorit pritet te dale windows 8 Release preview
> qe eshte shume afer ne konstrukt dhe funksione me versionin final.
> Versioni final i windowsit 8 per treg do dale ne tetor.


Flm ben




> Nuk ke nevoj per torrent, mund ta shkakosh nga ketu:
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-CH/windows-8/download
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...nsumer-preview
> 
> 
> Kur doli verzioni consumer-preview e kame provu ne nje tablet Archos 9, shume me praktik se windows 7, nga ato cka provova jam i bindur se pas lansimit te verzionit final te gjithe prodhuesit e tableteve qe perdorin andoid do ti kthehen windows 8, te shohim.



Ishalla mo se e kane blloku merkaton vetem me android...

----------


## [Perla]

Po per windows 7 legale, do te kete ndonje upgrade te mundshem?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po per windows 7 legale, do te kete ndonje upgrade te mundshem?


Besoj se po,edhe për Windows Vista kishte upgrade për të kaluar në 7.

----------


## Kermilli

Per Windows 8 ta dini qe Mikrosofti do te kontrolloje cdo gje ,domethene qe nqs do te deshironi te kini ne kompiuter nje program me patch ose sic i thone ndryshe ''te thyer'' domethene program pirat dhe jo te blere, atehere mikrosofti do ta bllokoje dhe kete mund ta beje vetem ne windows 8,prandaj mos u gezoni shume,sepse ne SHQIPERI  90 % e windows qe shiten me kompiuterat si te blera jane pirate

----------


## benseven11

Windows 8 final do dale per shitje ne 26 tetor 2012.Lajm i dhene nga Mikrosofti.
Per momentin i eshte dhene kopje windowsi 8 RTM fabrikave qe prodhojne kompjutera.

----------

